# My First Harvest



## Charlesworth87 (Oct 5, 2005)

So i've cut my plant and its been drying in my garage upside down for the last 4 days. The leaves are still slightly damp though so i figure il leave it a few more. Is this a good plan, or should i speed the process up with a fan or something?. Also, once i have picked the buds off the plant, is it best to but them in a glass jar or a cardboard box, and for how long?. Plus, are the leaves worth keeping in themselves or should i just throw them?. Its a lot of questions, but have a bit of sympathy for a first time grower. Your advice would be most appreciated. 

​


----------



## GanjaGuru (Oct 7, 2005)

http://forum.growkind.com/forum/topic.php?forum=4;topic=83


----------

